# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Scheren

## iloon

Ik wou even iets met jullie delen, ik gebruikte altijd scheermesjes waar ik allemaal rode bultjes van kreeg. maar nu heb ik eindelijk fijne scheermesjes gevonden. 
zelf bestel ik het altijd bij: http://www.shavingspecialist.nl/vrou...heermesjes-4st
want dat zijn hele goedkope en heb je ze binnen 2 dagen bezorgd gekregen  :Smile: 

Ik ben ook erg benieuwd met jullie ervaring hiermee, dus dat hoor ik graag  :Wink: 
Iloontje

----------


## Alie66

Hallo Iloon,

Na het scheren kun je kokos olie gebruiken, dat ontsmet en maakt de huid zacht. Ook uiercreme is is heel goed.

----------


## sandervdmeer

Dag Illoon en Alie,

Hebben jullie al wel eens gladkin gebruikt? Is nieuw op de markt en werkt verschrikkelijk goed! Zie ook gladskin.com

Groet,
Sander

----------


## beertjes

Hallo 
Mijn man scheert ook met mesjes en altijd lag zijn huid helemaal open, tot bloedens toe.
Hij is dan een 100% natuurlijke aftershavecreme gaan gebruiken van Purity Herbs uit Ijsland en daarna heeft hij nooit meer last gehad. Zijn huid is veel sterker door de kruiden (kamille, goudsbloem en nog veel meer) die in het product zitten.
Je kunt het vinden op www.purityherbs.is en binnenkort ook in Nl op purityherbs.org
Want de meeste producten die op de markt zijn, zijn chemisch en als je echt opzoekt en te weten komt wat er in, heb je geen zin meer om ze te gebruiken.

----------

